# 1/45th second drift shot. C&C



## PNWSGM (Aug 12, 2012)

Shot this out at Evergreen Drift in Monroe, Washington today. This car is beyond photogenic in my eyes. Love it. 




Rob Primo by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr

Blah, my watermark looks too big. It never does until I post the image from flickr somewhere. Will re-edit tomorrow and downsize it.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great care to pick, and I'm not sure panned shots get any sharper than that do they? Excellent capture.


----------



## Wozza (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome car and pan, maybe a little too much foreground though? Ace shot.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice! I love the rendering of the motion at the speed you used. Looks pretty good! Pretty DAMNED GOOD! And those neon green rims? Totally SICK!!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice 240


----------



## PNWSGM (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everybody!



Wozza said:


> Awesome car and pan, maybe a little too much foreground though? Ace shot.



Yeah however this picture is cropped down from the original due to a very distracting red car in the background of the original. 



Derrel said:


> Very nice! I love the rendering of the motion at the speed you used. Looks pretty good! Pretty DAMNED GOOD! And those neon green rims? Totally SICK!!!!!



Thanks! Yes the rims are neon green. 


For those who know cars, the car is powered by a 2jz-gte. Another shot of it from a different event:




R. Primo by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Mot (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice shots and nice car! Reminds me of the Nissan 200SX (S13) my Dad had before he got his R34. Japanese imports are cool!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice image


----------



## onehundredoctane (Sep 5, 2012)

I've always wanted to try panning with a car to catch it and make the background blurry, this makes me want to do it even more!!!

Kouki S14, my favorite! Don't think I could ever get rid of mine


----------



## joe11 (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it !


----------

